# absoluTTely stuffed



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well my boot was when I came back from the printers yesterday...

Magazines should be going out this weekend.

Thanks to everyone for their patience - I hope you'll think it's worth it.

Kell.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/absoluTTely%20stuffed01.JPG


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Kell


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D wooohoooooo , hurry up post man(or woman)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Right I'm camping by the front door ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

So Kell, the new contest would be "How many mags in Kell's car?" ;D
Can't wait to receive the new copy!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Right I'm camping by the front door Â ;D


Norm, I didn't have you down as the John Inmann type.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't knock it matey Â ;D I just want me next copy of absoluTTe Â 

Just noticed this makes me a TT Forum Senior Member

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey  The box in the middle has been printed upside down. Nooooo :

Graham


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thats for the australian contingent ;D

Go kell go kell go kell go kell


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Hey  Â The box in the middle has been printed upside down. Nooooo :
> 
> Graham


Now do see what I meant about the shots you used for your dog box?



> Thats for the australian contingent ;D
> 
> Go kell go kell go kell go kell


Go everybody that wrote articles and helped to edit the magazine. Â ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

8) excellent stuff, but I'm not sure one of those boxes will fit through my letter box ;D
SBJ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just noticed this makes me a TT Forum Senior Member


So what does that make Graham then ? :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Now do see what I meant about the shots you used for your dog box?


Yes I can see what you mean now. Thats scary m8 

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> So what does that make Graham then ? :


An old git? ;D. Well I knew that anyway


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-* Catching you up old china, 50 on 1st June ( must ring Saga for a quote :-/ )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> :-* Catching you up old china, 50 on 1st June ( must ring Saga for a quote Â :-/ )


LOL. You won't need to contact them m8 - they'll contact you within a couple of days of you birthday. I bet they are planning mail shots to you right now for cheap holidays, insurance etc. ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

: never happened to me  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So, tomorrow is the day of the magazine ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> :-* Catching you up old china, 50 on 1st June ( must ring Saga for a quote Â :-/ )


Are we having a 50th birthday south coast meet then?!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Sweetheart :-*

If the body and sole can get organised and still kicking... :-X

Pssst it may coincide with the 1st birthday party meet of another TT forum 

Hope things are ok and TTR is well . J x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS Cant wait for my new issue of absoluTTe ! ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hope AbsoluTTe is waiting when I get home.... with no forum for the weekend it will give me another excuse not to speak to the :-* wife :-X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now, now, Richard,

you are supposed to take Julie out for a shopping spree follwed by a nice meal when the forum gets updated


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> Now, now, Richard,
> 
> you are supposed to take Julie out for a shopping spree follwed by a nice meal when the forum gets updated Â


Now remember why I am not going to Gyor.....

Nuff said.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shocking, positively shocking


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/absoluTTely%20stuffed01.JPG


What else have you got in there, Kell? Did you buy your dog a new bowl? :wink:

Or are they character slippers? :shock:

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a Wok. 

Meant to drop it off at a friends house after they came over the weekend before, but I forgot.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Oh, yes, of course. A wok.

Why didn't I think of that? :wink:

Mark


----------

